# circuito para karaoke



## einstein (Ene 29, 2007)

hola que tal anduve buscando en el foro y utilice el buscador y no encontre algo que me sirva para poner un microfono y utilizarlo como karaoke ose que de efecto de eco de perdis ala voz ya que quiero conectarlo a mi modular que no trae esa funcion si alguin conoce algo o a visto por ahi le agradezco la ayuda que me puedan dar


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 30, 2007)

Hola, creo que cualquier amplificador sirve para karaoque ,pero si quieres meter efectos especiales,eco,rever ,etc etc ,tendras que montarlo, te mando una pagina espero te ayude ,suerte un saludo   
http://www.pisotones.com/Articulos/Mapa.htm


----------



## einstein (Ene 30, 2007)

ok talvez no me explique una disculpa 
lo que busco es algun esquema para armar un circuto de efecto de eco para conectarlo al amplificador con el microfono y me de ese efecto para cuando estemos cantando que se escuche padre por si alguien sabe de algun esquema se los agradezco de antemano


----------



## einstein (Ene 31, 2007)

encontre el datasheet de este integrado m65855fp  pero no e encontrado nada para hacer algo con el me refiero a algun digrama y encontre esto si alguin lo quiere http://www.schematicheaven.com/effects/ibanez_ad100_analogdelay.pdf pero se me hace mas interezante con el integrado que menciono arriba si alguien  tiene algun diagrama con el 


aqui les dejo una imagen de este integrado que se ve interezante


----------



## einstein (Feb 2, 2007)

nadie interezado en lo mismo que yo


----------



## Dekercom29 (Ago 28, 2008)

hola que tal, tengo q hacer un karaoke comleto... y no e encontrado nada al respecto q me pueda ayudar. Les estaria agradeido si me pueden colaborar con algo...


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Ago 28, 2008)

yo tengo una revista que habla del tema ...la voy a escanear y te la posteo ok

1:no lo e probado 
2:no se si te funcione como quieres  pero nada pierdes

esto es todo espero te funcione bay


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2008)

El esquema propuesto por "jose miguel hernandez" funcionará (Si se arma correctamente) y lo que hace es sumar a la música y voz original la voz del aspirante a cantante.

Pero (Me encanta esta palabra) existen circuitos mas profesionales que emplean filtros paramétricos para sintonizar y atenuar violentamente (eliminar) la voz original.

O también se emplea el echo de que la voz se grava en ambos canales del estéreo por igual, entonces se detecta esta condición y se cancela amplificando en contra-fase.

Incluso existen programas de PC que detectan automáticamente la frecuencia de la voz del cantante y la atenúan para conseguir dejar solo la música justamente para ser empleada en Karaoke.

Ahora habrá que ver que opción te parece mas apropiada a lo que necesitas


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 30, 2008)

Hola.
Teóricamente debe funcionar como karaoke, si la señal es estéro, ya que generalmente la voz va en ambos canales, y ambas señales se resten (IC4), la voz se eliminará, así como también toda señal que esté en ambos canales.
Es por eso que este circuito no es apropiado para señales mono.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dekercom29 (Ago 30, 2008)

excelente gracias, ahora vere comoleagrago el pic, lo q pasa q tiene q desplegar en una pantalla la letra de la cancion... pero sto es una gran ayuda   gracias nuevamente


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 5, 2011)

Hola amigos, entonces el circuito escaneado por jose miguel hernandez, lo puedo usar como karaoe??
Me explico: Lo que yo quiero es que al conectarle la musica al circuito, el circuito saque la musica pero eliminando la voz del cantante, lista solo para poner el microfono y cantar, servira tal circuito para eso???
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## fabiofuturama (Sep 12, 2011)

amigo gostaria de saber ve vc desenvolver algo para este ci m65855fp se teve sucesso


----------

